# Norwegian: den måru lenger inn i jonger'n med



## panzorzka.uli

Hei, 
Jeg har noen spørsmål til dere igjen. 
Det er tre menn i kloakken under Oslo og en av dem har hørt lyden som ligner en visling, de andre tror ham ikke og en av dem sier:

- Æ'kke visling i kloakken, Charlie. Rottepip og froskekvekk, kanskje, men visling måru lenger inn i jonger'n med.

Jeg forstår ikke setningen og blir veldig glad for all hjelp.

Æ'kke - det er ikke?
måru - må du?
å lenge inn i jonger'n med - ?

Er det Østlandsdialekt? (NorwegianNYC nevnte det i diskusjonen til mitt innlegg om bankvælvet).

Kilde: Nesbø. Doktor Proktor og det store gullrøveriet. 

Takk!


----------



## myšlenka

panzorzka.uli said:


> - Æ'kke visling i kloakken, Charlie. Rottepip og froskekvekk, kanskje, men visling måru lenger inn i jonger'n med.
> 
> Jeg forstår ikke setningen og blir veldig glad for all hjelp.
> 
> Æ'kke - det er ikke?
> måru - må du?
> å lenge inn i jonger'n med - ?
> 
> Er det Østlandsdialekt? (NorwegianNYC nevnte det i diskusjonen til mitt innlegg om bankvælvet)


æ'kke - (det) er ikke
måru - må du
jonger'n - jungelen

Det er en skrevet på en dialekt fra østlandet, men jeg vet ikke hvorfra.


----------



## basslop

myšlenka said:


> æ'kke - (det) er ikke
> måru - må du
> jonger'n - jungelen
> 
> Det er en skrevet på en dialekt fra østlandet, men jeg vet ikke hvorfra.



Det er slik jeg kunne ha sagt det på min dialekt, fra nedre Romerike (Oslos nabokommuner i øst). Men jeg tror dette gjelder for store deler av sentrale Østlandet. Jeg kan huske dette utrykket fra 1970-tallet. Jeg tror det var vanligere da enn nå.


----------



## In Search Of

Hei! Selve setningen maa bety noe saant som at 
jeg tror ikke paa deg, du overdriver, du tar feil. 

"Det er ingen som plystrer i kloakken, Charlie, naa tuller du"

Lurer paa om det er "den maa du lenger inn i granskauen med" som er originaluttrykket...?


----------



## panzorzka.uli

Hei! Takk til alle, det hjalp mye!


----------



## raumar

In Search Of said:


> Lurer paa om det er "den maa du lenger inn i granskauen med" som er originaluttrykket...?



Hvis da ikke originaluttrykket her er "Den må du lenger ut på landet med", som også betyr "jeg tror ikke på deg". Det har en slags logikk: de som bor på landet ble sett på som mer naive og lettlurte.

Når det gjelder dialekten, er jeg enig med Basslop i at dette kan passe med store deler av det sentrale Østlandet. Men hvis handlingen i boka er fra Oslo, er det kanskje rimelig å tro at dialekten er fra østkanten i Oslo.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

It is definitely Østlandsdialekt, I can’t help narrow it down. _Lenger inn i jonger’n_ is an expression used in Vestfold as well. Here visling is not commonly used to mean whistle. I would expect the text to say plystring and not vislling if that were the case. I don’t know the book but I understand the passage you wrote to mean that Charlie believes he hears animal sounds, like hissing and that this other person believes that to be silly. 

I would translate the sentence to this: There’s no hissing sounds in the sewers, Charlie. Perhaps, sounds from rats and frogs, but no hissing; that’s a fairy tale/story you have to tell someone who believes it.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

The dialect used in "Æ'kke visling i kloakken, Charlie. Rottepip og froskekvekk, kanskje, men visling måru lenger inn i jonger'n med", is some form of vikværsk - the dialects spoken in the Oslofjord area. These are not inland dialects, and most likely not from the east side of the fjord. There are still very many options!
Some characteristics of these dialects are *full contractions* _æ'kke_ = er ikke, and _måru_ = må du; and *rhotacism*: _må du_ > _må-r-(d)u_, and *conflation* of L and R: jungelen > _jonger'n_


----------



## In Search Of

raumar said:


> Hvis da ikke originaluttrykket her er "Den må du lenger ut på landet med", som også betyr "jeg tror ikke på deg".



Saann var det, ja.  Snakker ikke saa mye norsk om dagen


----------

